# Dale hollow and Lake Barkley



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Have not decided on which one to go to.  Looking for recomendations on placed to stay at either lake.Cabins,cottages,motels.Anyone know of some decent places with reasonable rates.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't have a clue about Barkely, but have stayed most places on Dale. A lot depends on the season you are there. Off season is reasonable every where and summer isn't bad at some places, unless it is Memorial day or July 4th weekends or weeks. Wisdom Dock's "lake" cabins are nice. State Parks lodge rooms are nice, but summer rates are pretty high. Sulphurs cabins are very nice but expensive. Hendrick's cabins are reasonable but not plush, but clean and everything works(boat slip with cabin there as well as at Sulphur)Cedar Hill and Dale Hollow Marina are decent, but further down the road.

Redhawk


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Do you have any links or phone numbers to any of those.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Stampede,

From Batavia all places are between 4-4 and 1/2 hours. PM if you you want any more specifics.  

www.wisdomdock.com
www.sulphurcreek.com
www.hendrickscreekresort.com
www.cedarhill-resort.com
www.dalehollowmarina.com
www.kystateparks.com/dalehol.htm


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

stampede i've stayed at cedar hill several times. was there first week in april,
but had bad conditions.only managed two smallies one 4.5lb and one 3.4lb.
there was 2 cold fronts that came throw that weekend.i like fishing dam
area.if you hit good conditions you can't beat that area.you can't believe
the beauty of the lake.


----------



## Slabslayer (Apr 7, 2004)

I used to go to Barkley every spring. Great lake for crappie and largemouth. Caught some big ole cats from there as well, and the biggest drum/sheephead I've ever seen. Anyway, we've stayed at a few places, but I really like Holiday Hills Resort. They have waterfront apartment style lodging and other lodging as well. It's located close to Eddy Creek. actually in the Eddy Creek section of the lake. Eddy Creek Marina and lodging is also nice, though Holiday Hills is a little better priced. Both have boat slips and bait. Eddy Creek has a full service marina and a good restaraunt. Go to the Barkley website, I think it's www.kylakebarkley.com, if not just search under lake barkley and you'll find it. Both places are listed. We used to stay at a place in Cadiz that is nice, but I can't remember the name. As far as Dale Hollow, I just got back from there. We fished the eastern section of the lake around Obey and Wolf Rivers, and stayed at Starpoint Resort. It is a pretty nice place with super nice people. We got two cabins, one with 5 and one with 4 beds. We split the total cost between 10 guys and payed about 75 bucks apiece for 3 nights. $14 bucks a night for boat slips. Not a bad price all together though for the accomodations. Both places had full kitchens and everything. If you want more info, pm me and I'll give you what I can. Starpoint also has it's own website www.starpointresort.com.


----------



## Slabslayer (Apr 7, 2004)

What are you fishing for? That would make a big difference in which lake. Barkley is the better known crappie lake, but Dale Hollow has much better crappie than I imagined, plus those fabulous smallies. I think Barkley also has stripers, though I'm not sure if they are true or hybrids.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I think Lake Barkley is where were going.Try some bass ,crappie and catfishing.Havent decieded where to stay yet.Now i need tips on what part of lake barkley to go on.What area of the lake would you fish.North,south,mid?Are there a lot of no wake zones to get away from the pleasure boaters?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Been hearing about Eddy,s creek.Anyone stay or fish in this area?


----------



## Slabslayer (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Stampede, the last four years I went to Barkley, we stayed at either Eddy Creek Marina Resort or Holiday Hills Resort, both located in the Eddy Creek section of Barkley. The marina is near the mouth of Eddy Creek, Holiday Hills in at the back of the creek. Both places are nice, but Holiday Hills is less expensive and a more secluded. though easy to get to. We always went down the second week in April for crappie, but it's a crap shoot for weather and all. If we hit decent weather, the crappie fishing is unbelievable, as well as largemouth and some smallies. Even when the weather was not so good, we always caught plenty of cats. Later in the spring, you should hit good weather down there for about everything. If you go for crappie, I highly recommend using yellow Roadrunners in 1/8 ounce or 1/16 ounce. I've caught my largest crappie down there on these. Also, if you use minnows, get them at Eddy Creek Marina if you stay in this area. They sell small shiners as crappie minnows, and the crappie like them better than regular crappie minnows. The bass like them as well. I think Eddy Creek and Holiday Hills both have web sites.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Were going to holiday hills.Thanks for the tips.Were going to try a bit of everything,bass,crappie,and cats.Any help on were you were catchin cats?And did you make it own to the part of the lake where the islands are.Was wondering what it's like there.


----------



## Slabslayer (Apr 7, 2004)

We caught a lot of cats at night just fishing from the dock. The right bank from the dock is full of rip rap, and the point just off the dock is nothing but a rock ledge, so we usually do alright there after we bring the boats in for the night. We usually catch some small bluegills to use, or chicken liver and our dead minnow leftovers from crappie fishing. Also, there is a bridge at the opening from the Holiday Hills cove to bigger water. We sometimes have pretty good luck around there for cats and especially crappie. I'll tell you this. If the crappie are in tight, if you go basically straight out of the HH dock to the back corner of that cove, you'll see two or three lay down trees on the right bank of the cove. We always catch a big slab or two from these trees. Also, in the same area if you look left, you'll see a bridge. Fish the left bank if you're going toward the bridge. We usually catch a lot of crappie there. There is current there too, so the cats usually hit good around that bridge as well. I've heard the bass fishing is good past the bridge, but the water shallows out a bunch. If it rains, we catch nice channel cats on the banks where the creeks and run offs come in on the flats. I'll have to look at my map to see which islands you mean.


----------

